# Anyone heard from Emandbub?



## Mellie1988

On my phone so can't see te threads that well? 

I know she went for induction today, does anyone know what time they was inducing her and if there are any updates? :D 

X


----------



## EffyKat

I have her on Facebook and there has been no update as of yet. I hope everything is going well though x


----------



## amygwen

No update on facebook yet either! I'm so anxious to hear about it :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

me too


----------



## vinteenage

I'm eager to find out! Come on out, Edie!


----------



## bbyno1

any thing yet?x


----------



## LoisP

bbyno1 said:


> any thing yet?x

Not that i know of. Been stalking her facebook since Saturday night!


----------



## bbyno1

oww:(
i know im annoying keep asking for updates but she will understand,she knows what im like:haha:x


----------



## LoisP

bbyno1 said:


> oww:(
> i know im annoying keep asking for updates but she will understand,she knows what im like:haha:x

same :haha: x


----------



## aimee_1691

i know a few people have tried to ring her and had no answer....i hope everythings okay!! :( xx


----------



## MissMamma

is there _still_ no news?! :nope:
i really hope everything's okay, i kinda just thought she was a bit preoccupied but surely she would have been on by now!


----------



## Mellie1988

Do you think she is coming back, this is odd....surely you would be dying to come back on and share everything?! 

Did anyone ring her? 

x


----------



## Natasha2605

Strange...Surely *other* people, not on BNB must have posted something on her FB? xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I still haven't heard from her.
I text her a couple times, said we were worried and if she could send a quick text as we are all worried, but heard nothing back :/ x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Even if she was being forced to stay at the hospital this long, someone must have gone to get her phone or laptop, anything?


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi's_lost said:


> Even if she was being forced to stay at the hospital this long, someone must have gone to get her phone or laptop, anything?

She surely has friends, or even people she knows on FB. I was in overnight with Summer but word got out I had had her and I had loads of congratulations. Even if she'd asked people not to post on FB, somebody would have by now I think xx


----------



## _laura

She's only got bnb girls on her facebook as far as I'm aware. So were all none the wiser. Getting worried now cause it's been ages now!


----------



## bbyno1

ahh now its starting to kill me slowly lol
em was an addict i thought she would of posted by noww:(x


----------



## Mellie1988

Donna can you ring her??


----------



## rainbows_x

Someones already tried and her phone was off.
Plus haven't got much credit left :/


----------



## samface182

im really worried about her :(


----------



## _laura

Same :/ I keep thinking there's a reasonable explanation as to why she's not contacted anyone.


----------



## x__amour

Me too... :nope:


----------



## kattsmiles

Oh geez, nothing yet? I really hope everything is well with her and her baby. :nope:


----------



## bbyno1

i wouldnt mind ringing her coz i have credit but forgot to take her number before :(
hope she comes on some time soon xx


----------



## bbyno1

when was she last active on babyandbump?just incasee she logged in?x


----------



## x__amour

bbyno1 said:


> when was she last active on babyandbump?just incasee she logged in?x

Looks like October 14th was the last day she logged in...


----------



## _laura

She can't just disappear and leave us :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Ellie shall I message you her number?
I'm sure she wouldn't mind as you and her were quite close?
x


----------



## sarah0108

surely theres an explanation.. :shrug: i hope shes okay, i have her on FB but not close enough to her to ask or anything.. x


----------



## newmommy23

I don't know the other thread got deleted and I couldn't figure out why...I'm so worried :(


----------



## vinteenage

The other thread was deleted because of concern that Em may be upset by some of things that were said.

I'm honestly very, very concerned about her. We're nearly 20 days out from her original due date and now a week since her induction.


----------



## newmommy23

oh ok that makes sense. I'm sure she's just busy with Eden!


----------



## Pixxie

Oh wow still no news from her? :| I hope everything's ok xx


----------



## StirCrazy

Not everyone is a forum buff. If she has just had a baby then I doubt her first thought would be to dash back here too quick :?


----------



## Pixxie

StirCrazy said:


> Not everyone is a forum buff. If she has just had a baby then I doubt her first thought would be to dash back here too quick :?

I think we just presume because we have nothing better to do :haha: You're right though, getting online is probably the last thing on her mind! :) xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

three thousand posts is A LOT. I only have a little over 1000 and she was only here a month or so longer than I. What is a forum buff?


----------



## bbyno1

x__amour said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> when was she last active on babyandbump?just incasee she logged in?x
> 
> Looks like October 14th was the last day she logged in...
> thankyou:) i cant even work oput what date her induction day was now :dohh:lolClick to expand...




rainbows_x said:


> Ellie shall I message you her number?
> I'm sure she wouldn't mind as you and her were quite close?
> x

yeh i dont mind :) i dont wanna be the one to pester her but i could text or call her?
you girls tell me what you thinks best x


----------



## x__amour

bbyno1 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> when was she last active on babyandbump?just incasee she logged in?x
> 
> Looks like October 14th was the last day she logged in...
> thankyou:) i cant even work oput what date her induction day was now :dohh:lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Ellie shall I message you her number?
> I'm sure she wouldn't mind as you and her were quite close?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> yeh i dont mind :) i dont wanna be the one to pester her but i could text or call her?
> you girls tell me what you thinks best xClick to expand...

I think her induction date was October 18th? :shrug:
But I would say give her a call!


----------



## vinteenage

I'd say give her a call, but other girls have said her phone is off so I won't hold my breath.


----------



## bbyno1

if Donna messages me her number il text her and i get delivery reports so il see when her phone is on :) then i could give it a while and ring:) if shes busy the worse she could do is not answer i spose lol x


----------



## lily123

I hope she's okay :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

got her number now so will try too x


----------



## AriannasMama

Hope everything is ok with her and Eden!


----------



## Mellie1988

She's gonna feel well loved when she sees this and FB :haha:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

A bit strange it's been so long :/
I pray to god her and Eden are okay, I've got her on Fb too, but not close enough to ask without seeming like a creepy little weirdo.


----------



## LovingYou

I hope she's okay!!!! I'm so worried about her.


----------



## rainbows_x

Did you manage to get hold of her Ellie?
x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

its been a week~
i am very worried:"(

Its making me sick to think about:(


----------



## Youngling

Is it the right number for her?
Has any1 ever recieved a text back from her during her pregnancy?
x


----------



## mayb_baby

also was wondering about Em. . . Take it theres been no news ? :/
Really hope all is well with her and edan xoxo


----------



## rainbows_x

Youngling said:


> Is it the right number for her?
> Has any1 ever recieved a text back from her during her pregnancy?
> x

Yeah it is, I've recieved texts from her. x


----------



## Lyrah

I'm really worried about her :( xxx


----------



## MissMamma

_Still_ no news?!


----------



## x__amour

Its been a week... :nope:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Just from personal experiance, when my cousin was born 2 months premature and was in the hospital for a REALLY long time...both my aunt and uncle sure as hell had their cell phones on. So if her phone is constantly off like that, I don't think its because something bad has happened.


----------



## LoisP

I'd be happy to call if anyone wants to PM her number? xx


----------



## vinteenage

I just think it's flat out odd that no one has heard anything from her, her Facebook hasn't been updated, she has no 'real' friends added on Facebook, no "Congratulations!" are posted...

Not answering her phone just makes it stranger.


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> I just think it's flat out odd that no one has heard anything from her, her Facebook hasn't been updated, she has no 'real' friends added on Facebook, no "Congratulations!" are posted...
> 
> Not answering her phone just makes it stranger.

I think she made face book just for Bnb friends :shrug: might be wrong though.


----------



## AriannasMama

Shes such a sweetie, I think we should give her the benefit of the doubt before playing detective, she might just be really busy, might have had a super hard labor, etc etc. Who knows. Lets just give her time. Other girls have disappeared for a month after their LO came, newborns are a lot of work, lol.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I was just curious if anyone knew if she had shared scan pictures with her name in them? That would pretty much end any speculation.


----------



## AriannasMama

Don't think she has posted any. idk.....


----------



## Lexi_jaine

i haven't been around long enough, but do people really come hereand fake it?? weird!

i hope for everyones sake, all is well and shes just really busy


----------



## AriannasMama

I would rather assume that then jump to her being a fake. You can see her face in her bump pics after all. One of the girls I work with sister just had a baby and was in the hospital for over a week because of a very difficult delivery, and not everyone wants to jump on facebook or whatever else as soon as they pop their baby out, lol.


----------



## samface182

girls PLEASE stop the speculation. the last thread was closed and deleted because of this. there is far too much evidence that em is REAL. she only recently joined facebook, maybe that's why she only has bnb people on it. she got facebook because we all talked her into it. just because she hasn't updated people she knows on the internet a week after being induced DOES NOT MEAN she is fake. she will be really upset to come back to this and i think we should all think about her feelings.

there's SO many reasons her phone could be off and why she's not been online.

i am really worried about her, yes. but please just stop the speculation and be patient for an update! :flower:


----------



## Lexi_jaine

i hope i didn't come acoss as saying shes fake, not my intention at all! like i said i've not been here long enough to judge. when i asked if ppl were fake ment in general

sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## divershona

samface182 said:


> girls PLEASE stop the speculation. the last thread was closed and deleted because of this. there is far too much evidence that em is REAL. she only recently joined facebook, maybe that's why she only has bnb people on it. she got facebook because we all talked her into it. just because she hasn't updated people she knows on the internet a week after being induced DOES NOT MEAN she is fake. she will be really upset to come back to this and i think we should all think about her feelings.
> 
> there's SO many reasons her phone could be off and why she's not been online.
> 
> i am really worried about her, yes. but please just stop the speculation and be patient for an update! :flower:

^WSS


----------



## samface182

Lexi_jaine said:


> i hope i didn't come acoss as saying shes fake, not my intention at all! like i said i've not been here long enough to judge. when i asked if ppl were fake ment in general
> 
> sorry if i offended anyone

no no, it's okay hun. i just don't want em to come back to all this speculation. :hugs:

but yeah, it does happen, there has been a few fake people on here. one of which, everyone got close to and believed her story. i don't understand why people do it, but it does happen! x


----------



## Lexi_jaine

that's just sad....and scary


----------



## xSophieBx

I was stuck in a hospital a week after having Lily due to a traumatic labour and then lily being in special care baby unit & then on antibiotics, I was induced to.. I didnt manage to get on bnb or facebook til I was home! Althou i think ppl did post congrats on facebook but if shes new to facebook that could b y! Hope her and baby are ok xx


----------



## amygwen

I thought she could've been, but had she been a fake she would've been back online to check and see if anyone was chatting about her but her last known activity was on the 14th of October.. so now I'm starting to worry, I hope everything is ok! :flower:


----------



## LoisP

Shes got proof pics and a video aswell?


----------



## vinteenage

LoisP said:


> Shes got proof pics and a video aswell?

Where's a video?


----------



## amygwen

^^ on her Facebook :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

amygwen said:


> I thought she could've been, but had she been a fake she would've been back online to check and see if anyone was chatting about her but her last known activity was on the 14th of October.. so now I'm starting to worry, I hope everything is ok! :flower:

Sorry, but really if she was a fake she could just make another account to check up on what's going on here.


----------



## Natasha2605

I thought we weren't speculating lol?!

:hugs: xx


----------



## vinteenage

Not speculating, just saying.


----------



## Desi's_lost

A few weeks ago, a friend of mine from high school posted facebook profiles that had HER pictures on it, as well as other people from our school, but all of the other information on it was made up. None of the people had been asked if their pictures could be used. It turns out a girl from our school had been stealing their pictures and making fake profiles for years. Anyone that didnt go to our school or know the people would never have known that those pictures didnt belong to the owners of the fake accounts. It's sick, but it happens. So pictures really dont prove anything. thats why I was really hoping there were scan pics with a name that matched her name.


----------



## amygwen

deleted


----------



## AriannasMama

We should really leave these threads alone. If anyone hears anything they will post it, until then I think we should drop it and stop playing detective, it doesn't get any of us anywhere anyways. 

God forbid something horrible happened and she comes back to threads of people accusing her of being fake. So until any of us know anything this really should be dropped. Its kind of immature to keep going on and on about how she could be fake. This isn't directed at anyone, just saying....lets drop it :)


----------



## StirCrazy

There goes another thread...:nope:


If anyone has any information, they will post.
If she comes back, she will make a post.

Anything else is just speculation, so there is really no need to for this thread anymore (as I can see the tone changing already).


----------

